# using an apple iPad to look at trail cam pics



## harpercg (Dec 25, 2012)

I have always used my regular computer(windows) to look at my trail cam pics. I just put my card in my sd slot and it pop the pics up. Then I sit there and hit delete & enter as I look at the pics. It cleans the card and I can look at the pics. It is pretty fast. We have up to 12 cameras up at the time and keep them on three shot mode, so I usually have 6-8000 pics to review. My wife gave me an iPad for Christmas. I used the adapter and looked at my pics. It was slow and I could not clean the card up as i deleted the pics. I would have to import and then touch delete on every pic. It was very slow and I was not impressed. I looked for an app that would make things easier, but I could not find anything. Does anyone use an iPad for this volume of pics? If so, what suggestions do you have? Thanks for your help.


----------



## kevincox (Dec 25, 2012)

I just ordered an adaptor to use on my iPad and iPhone. Guess it will be slow as you stated. Mine hasn't come in yet


----------



## JohnDeereRanger (Jan 7, 2013)

I have an iPad and I have the same issues you have.  I have 17,000 pictures on the pad and all but 500 are junk.  During the season I use it to tell me quickly if I've had a nice deer pass through or if the camera was too high on a tree so it shot over the backs of deer or caught too many squirrels.  In the end I put the card on a computer and sort them on the comp


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 7, 2013)

*I bought the adaptor several weeks back...*

It did not even work on my Ipad.  I returned it.  I use my SD card slot in my computers as well.  For the field, take a small digital camera that reads SD cards.  Take a card from your trailcam, slip another in and then use the camera to view your pictures.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 8, 2013)

I wonder if any of the droid pads will handle the pictures any better?  Anyone know?


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 8, 2013)

use mine all the time and weed thru pics then download to computer at home


----------



## 2redheads (Jan 8, 2013)

I usually check mine every week during the season.  I don't have mine set for 3 shot burst, but still get about 20-40 pics a week per camera.  Sounds like you either need to just have a spare card for every camera, check them on the your desktop OR check the pics more frequently.  My iPad only takes about a minute to download a hundred pics.  Sounds like your trying to put a square peg in a round hole.  iPad's are just not designed to download that many pics.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 8, 2013)

MFOSTER said:


> use mine all the time and weed thru pics then download to computer at home



droid or ipad?


----------



## rosewood (Jan 8, 2013)

2redheads said:


> iPad's are just not designed to download that many pics.



Well, they should be   I don't have one yet and I am taking that into consideration.


----------



## 2redheads (Jan 8, 2013)

rosewood said:


> Well, they should be   I don't have one yet and I am taking that into consideration.


I don't know, 8000 pics is a LOT of pics.  In all fairness, running that many pics on your desktop will take a while.  I say if you've got 8000 pics on your cameras, you're doing something right and you're also in the right location!!


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 8, 2013)

I use a MacBook Pro (Apple product) to look at my pics. I get around 2-3000 pics a week. When I plug the card into the adapter, it prompts me on whether or not I want to import the pictures. I click YES. Once it finishes the import (a minute or two), it prompts me on whether or not I want to delete the pics from the card. I click YES. It is very fast and simple. I'm surprised (and disappointed) that the iPad doesn't work similar to this.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 8, 2013)

Processor will be too slow to facilitate that rapid download


----------



## Killdee (Jan 8, 2013)

I swap all my cards out and view from home. On the 1 feeder cam or mineral lick I run a 1-3 min delay and leave the faster delays for scrapes and trails. No way I'm looking through 1000's of pic's of the same old does. Using homebrews I do have the ability to quickly check the card before I swap in the cameras view finder to determine whether an adjustment on move is in order.


----------



## wingnut2000 (Jan 8, 2013)

I use IPad as well and I also wish there was a faster way to delete and a way to get around importing


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 8, 2013)

Plug the iPad into your computer with USB cable.  Don't let iTunes start up.  Your iPad will look like an external hard drive to the computer.  Open the external hard drive(iPad) and sort pictures that are in the folders, delete those that you don't want.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 9, 2013)

Has anyone used an Android type table to do this?  Does it work better, worse, or the same?


----------



## 4man150 (Jan 9, 2013)

I use the iPad 3, it does work similiar to a computer and prompt you to (keep) or (delete) from the sd card. When going through the pics, I put the ones I want to keep in a folder on the ipad, then delete the rest(which is where the downfall is), because you can't delete all the uploaded pictures at one time. You press (edit) then tap each picture you want to delete. Im sure there are better applications for mass picture uploads, but the truth is as stated above, uploading that many pictures to any device, especially and iPad, will prove to be a pain.


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 9, 2013)

That's very disappointing to hear as I'm currently in the market for an iPad. Is there any word of a new iPad coming out any time soon?


----------



## secdawgs (Jan 9, 2013)

huckhgh said:


> I use a MacBook Pro (Apple product) to look at my pics. I get around 2-3000 pics a week. When I plug the card into the adapter, it prompts me on whether or not I want to import the pictures. I click YES. Once it finishes the import (a minute or two), it prompts me on whether or not I want to delete the pics from the card. I click YES. It is very fast and simple. I'm surprised (and disappointed) that the iPad doesn't work similar to this.



Mine does!


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 9, 2013)

SECDAWG, how does your trailcam pic process work?


----------



## Stick (Jan 9, 2013)

4man150 said:


> I use the iPad 3, it does work similiar to a computer and prompt you to (keep) or (delete) from the sd card. When going through the pics, I put the ones I want to keep in a folder on the ipad, then delete the rest(which is where the downfall is), because you can't delete all the uploaded pictures at one time. You press (edit) then tap each picture you want to delete. Im sure there are better applications for mass picture uploads, but the truth is as stated above, uploading that many pictures to any device, especially and iPad, will prove to be a pain.



How do you create folders to store them in?  I have all imports and last import, but can't figure the folders out.  I too have the issue with deleting, has to be a better way.


----------



## secdawgs (Jan 9, 2013)

huck, When I put my SD card in the adapter it ask to transfer to iPad. Once transfered it asked if I want to delete from card. I still have to click on each one to remove from the iPad. I've reread your post twice and seems it is the same way with the mac book. If I remember correctly I don't have to transfer all from card, I can check pics that I want to transfer. I'll have to play with it when I get home. The thing that gets me is I can't download the Day6 program to view my Plot Watcher, so I have to take my laptop too. I was trying to eliminate taking my laptop.


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 9, 2013)

SECDAWG, that does sound a lot like the MacBook process. I have to highlight and delete the pics that I don't want to keep.


----------



## alvishere (Jan 9, 2013)

Just bought the adapter for this purpose


----------



## chpeterson (Jan 9, 2013)

I used a iPad and the adapter all season. I love the flexibility it gives to view and download pictures on the fly, but I agree with some of he others above that management of the pictures once imported is not the greatest.


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 10, 2013)

i.ve got a sony handicam videocamera i carry into the woods, can check my pics on the spot. if there's any i wanna save, i just pop another sd card in to trailcam. if not, i can delete them in the field.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 10, 2013)

Anybody use it to view trail cam videos??


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 10, 2013)

I was just about to ask the same thing, Curtis.


----------



## deerbandit (May 14, 2013)

What adaptor are yall talking about?


----------



## Wjackson11x (May 14, 2013)

deerbandit said:


> What adaptor are yall talking about?



Google Ipad SD card reader and it should pull up the adapter.  If you order it from amazon or  other internet site, it is fairly cheap.  I bought mine from Radio Shack and was around $30.


----------



## secdawgs (May 14, 2013)

http://store.apple.com/ca/browse/home/shop_ipad/ipad_accessories/cables_docks


----------



## deerbandit (May 15, 2013)

Thank you guys I'm just getting into the Ipad world.


----------



## acurasquirrel (May 18, 2013)

I use an old netbook, its relatively small and gets the job done quite well. I'm sure you can pick up one for less than $100 on ebay.


----------



## ScottA (Jun 20, 2013)

Another option for those considering purchasing a new tablet for viewing trail camera pictures, are the Dell XPS-10 or Dell Latitude 10. They are new tablets running Windows RT or Windows 8 respectively. They have on board SD slots and should work the same as your PC.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 20, 2013)

rosewood said:


> Has anyone used an Android type table to do this?  Does it work better, worse, or the same?



I have a samsung 10.1 tablet with the adapter.

after a lil while of figuring out how to do it, I can copy/paste onto the tab and then delete them all fairly quickly

same for videos btw


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Jun 23, 2013)

Have a buddy that uses his Ipad to check all his cams. He was hunting one particular buck and checked his camera before climbing into the stand before light. The buck had been coming through the area about 2 hours before shooting light pretty regularly. He checked the card while up in the tree and noticed the buck had not come by yet. Got ready and shot him right at first light. Technology is pretty cool....


----------

